# Anyone looking for volunteer work? HEH!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

List of projects left at parent's home: (note to self...haven't even started work on my own home) 

1. Finish prep on existing ceramic tiles (abrade and sanding etc)
2. Precut all edge difficult cuts of multi-color slate for flooring
3. Pickup and hang remaining 7 interior doors. Install hardware. 
4. Build shelves and storage units in linen closet and pantry
5. Install about 600+sq ft of Dupont laminate flooring (floating) 
6. Finish gates on cedar fencing, install hardware and check. 
7. Install about 175+sq ft. of multi-color slate - mortar, grout, seal
8. Pickup furniture and deliver and setup. 
9. Install all bathroom mirrors, lighting, etc. 
10. Install all coverplates, switchplates for whole home. 
11. Meet cable company for TV and Internet hookup. 
12. Verify finish trim work and schedule finish painting job.
13. Coordinate carpet installation and verify. 
14. Verify cabinet delivery and installation.
15. Install all appliances and test OK.
16. Resod lawn with St. Aug grass and finish landscaping etc. 

plus a few more I am sure...like CLEAN, CLEAN, CLEAN!!!....

arrrggghhh....thinking outloud... 
:furious:


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Now that is one heck of a punch list. I wish you luck and hope you can stay healthy. Perhaps, if things open up I can give you a hand over the next couple of weeks. I know a thing or two about light carpentry and I need to get you back up in the air! Best of luck and keep up updated on the progress. What is the deadline for all of this work?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I'd volunteer, but it's a long way down there! I got the time, just ain't got the gas!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

There is no real deadline, OGWizard....I want to be done most of it by next weekend... round the 21st or so...should be an exciting final stretch run!! (especially with all of those projects!) --- Email or PM me and perhaps we can help each other...I am sure you have a ton of work up there in Picayune that I could help you with....

:cheers:


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *List of projects left at parent's home: (note to self...haven't even started work on my own home)
> 
> 1. Finish prep on existing ceramic tiles (abrade and sanding etc)
> ...


Might be a good idea...I will email you!


----------

